# sandbridge- refuge to s-turns



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

Massive schools of fish w/ clouds of working birds. all action was 1.0 to 2.5 miles out they never came within casting range, but one lucky guy did get a big fat one by casting off the end of the pier when the school went by.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

I was wondering if the fish came in to shore- I was lucky enough to get out on a boat today in that same area and we spanked them. Over 30 for the day up to 38". I've never seen so many birds, and it looked like they came in pretty close to shore a few times. especially a little ways south of the pier.


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Did the guy catch it on cut bait or a lure?


----------



## tuna trooper (Mar 25, 2002)

I was fishing from a boat off Sandbridge on Sunday and I saw a couple of trucks driving on the beach. I did'nt know one was allowed to do that. If it's o.k. are there any permits or anything required?


----------



## Fshnt (May 28, 2002)

I got to the pier about 12PM after chasing the birds around the refuge. When we got there it was just ending. Between the four of us we caught 12 fish, one of which was 36". All were caught a storm wildeye in the trout color.
Good luck,
Daniel


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

Tuna Trooper, I saw those trucks too and was wondering the same thing. I have never heard that you could drive on the beach in that area- does anyone know?


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

The trucks on the beach could have been Park Service folks. I have seen them during the summer and once about a month ago. If they were white trucks it was probably them.


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

The trucks were probably dredging folks. A lot of work will be taking place on that beach for the next month or so.


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

Yeah Cdog, my grandparents have a home just past the Carolina line. Wish I hade a pass, could be there in 15 minutes rather than 2+hrs going around!


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

yep cdogs right, if your dad dont have a pass and grandpappy dont have a pass you wont get a pass.. glad to hear someone got the fish,


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

How far can you drive up the beach from Carolla towards the Va. line? Anyone know?


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I dont know but Im guessing you can probably go to the nc/va line


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

yeah, you can drive right to the line, from the south.

There is a fence there that prevents you from going further at Corova.


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

Yeah, the Doc is right. It's about a 10 mile stretch North once you leave the asphalt in Carolla.


----------

